# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  earthquake today 5.4

## didier

guess they had some damage on the southern tip.

----------


## amyb

Poor Puerto Rico...can’t seem to catch a break. Surely some disasters can skip over it. Hope all affected  are ok.

----------


## GMP62

Poor Puerto Rico. That poor island has had more than its’ share of disasters.

----------


## didier

natural disasters such as hurricanes should be the main reason we do not open our borders till high season in sbh or sxm.

  we've been lucky so far to avoid this plague getting out of hand, called the coronavirus, we can stay lucky if we're smart.

----------


## JEK

7ECC2518-F77B-455E-93E2-62570AAC81BA.jpeg

----------


## NancySC

I saw some pictures yesterday showing damage, so sad for the island residents once again another tragedy.

----------

